# New to Fantasy, Going for Tomb Kings



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello, after a few years of looking over the fantasy line ive finally decided to try my hand at playing fantasy. Yes I do know that Tomb Kings are a very hard army to play and even worse for beginners, but I like a challenge and I really like their fluff and models. Plus im a sucker for the fact they have deep strike on some stuff (plays BA and IG for 40k) and i really like the idea of the giant scorpions and Stalkers and knights coming up behind my opponents lines and wrecking havoc as I bury their units in bones and arrows. 

So any advice or Tips for a newbie?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

You are taking up a challenge to start. First, a big block of skeletons is much better than several small blocks. Don't forget your Necrotects, they are very important. Don't get attached to anything, all Tomb Kings can die in a flash. Try and focus your units in multi-charges and flank attacks.


----------

